# Search for a puppy



## man without a dog (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello all,
Does anyone have a breeders register they could share?
It is so hard finding the right breeder.
Have found Colne Valley and Topmac as of late, any advise or feedback.
Have just crossed capella off of my list so thank you to past threads on here which helped.
I am in London but will travel for the right puppy.

Thanks


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't know either breeders personally, although did email Topmac and they never replied.

We got Bailey from Anzil in Liverpool and travelled over five hours for her. Cannot recommend highly enough.


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

Ibought Lola from Joe at colne valley very pleased with Lola she is amazingly clever and of course adorable. I had a few gripes about Joe, but he's been breeding for a long time so is very experienced. If i wanted another i would go back to Joe. Hope that helps.

Maria and Lola


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure I'd heard that Topmac are no longer breeding ????? Anyone else heard ???


----------



## 40winks (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi not sure if this helps as very new owner but I know Bella Puppies in Northampton have had a litter. Their website has some nice testimonials x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=64810

You could check out Alis recommendation in this thread.
Otherwise Essex Cockapoo and Jaruda Cockapoos are great home breeders x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi
We got Watson from Anzil in Liverpool too. He is just a fab little dog.
I took a long time to search for a breeder, I couldn't find anyone who didn't sing Anthony's praises. Once I spoke to him I didin't want a dog from anyone else.

Have a look on his website, I saw that he had some puppies who were reserved & the people then changed their minds.
Good luck, whoever you decide to go with


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

You've got some good recommendations there. We got ours from Broadreach who are 10 miles west of Cambridge. You could pop them on your list too!

Good luck with your search - exciting times. Look forward to an update soon!


----------



## marjlee (Oct 10, 2013)

I have 1y old Molly from Topmac and she's so amazing that I was going to get another puppy from them in Jan. I phoned them in early oct to get an update on whether Molly's mum was pregnant and sadly Andy said that due to personal circumstances, they were no longer breeding. I didn't want to pry so I have no further details. I'm gutted for them and for me...


----------



## man without a dog (Oct 21, 2014)

*We found the breeder and the puppy*

So we have found the right breeder, with puppies and have been in communication for six weeks, pup is now nearly 7weeks and we met her on Sunday.
We are bringing her home on 5th December and cant wait, though very anxious as never had a dog before and are pretty clueless.
Reading lots on this site as well as KISS puppy book but any advice would be appreciated
Man without dog will soon be lady with a dog!!!
Watch this space


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

man without a dog said:


> So we have found the right breeder, with puppies and have been in communication for six weeks, pup is now nearly 7weeks and we met her on Sunday.
> We are bringing her home on 5th December and cant wait, though very anxious as never had a dog before and are pretty clueless.
> Reading lots on this site as well as KISS puppy book but any advice would be appreciated
> Man without dog will soon be lady with a dog!!!
> Watch this space


There was nobody more clueless than me when we got Bailey and with the help of this site and Gwen Bailey's book we have all survived. Bailey is a fantastic addition to our family and we could not be without her. You will get there. 

Best advice I can give is make sure your puppy get lots and lots of sleep. 

Enjoy and congratulations.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Something tells me this puppy is NOT a gift for your *** change operation? What gives?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Something tells me this puppy is NOT a gift for your *** change operation? What gives?


ha ha, I was reading this and thinking wow, a new puppy and a *** change, now that is a busy week! maybe it is true........


----------

